# Delsym: Don't knock it till you try it



## BigBlunt72 (Jan 12, 2012)

Delsym gives me the most amazing high I have ever had in my life. It is truly underrated and deserves some fucking recognition.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you bother to break it down to true DXM? I remember years ago it was pretty much the only thing we could do in the military and not get in trouble for. Pretty good other than the part where it makes you vomit when you take a lot.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like delsym. Its my brand of choice

Very euphoric around 450mg. Then 750+ it gets crazy


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah its pretty up there for sure... ahhh stayin in a pitch black room with eyes wide open will send your imagination to follow the yellow brick road and to emerald city and off to see the wizard...

just make sure to only use the dextro only and level 2-3 is plenty far down the rabbit hole for dex too much is def not where you wanna be on this...

and also most importantly dont get or take the ones with other cold cough congestion etc... medicine in it... cause thats how people end up in the hospital... just sayin


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 12, 2012)

i think theres a site i think that will calculate the doseage for weight and which "stage" or level of how much you want the forest to start moving and speaking to you...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty sure all delsym is dxm hbr only


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't _knocked it or tried it__. _I'm sure I am passed that stage in my life. But an extraction of Delsym doesn't seem half bad.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I finally maned up and bought some Pure DXM powder. Cant wait to dive in *not thread jacking*


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jan 13, 2012)

is this what people call Triple C's? i almost tried it once but im kinda paranoid when it comes to drugs that arent natural, not sure why haha


----------



## sonar (Jan 13, 2012)

Delsym is dextromethorphan polistirex. Or at least it was 10 years ago the couple times I tried it. I think it is the same thing except it has a time released coating on it. It had its good parts, but overall I didn't really enjoy it. Especially the 2nd time. Very disorienting for me. About 5 hours into it I remember poking at my eyeballs for like 10min trying to take out the contact lenses I forgot I took out right after I downed the bottle of thick, orange liquid. Triple C's are Coricidin Cough and Cold. I believe they are pure dextromethorphan HBr. That's the stuff you want to take I think.


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 13, 2012)

sonar said:


> Delsym is dextromethorphan polistirex. Or at least it was 10 years ago the couple times I tried it. I think it is the same thing except it has a time released coating on it. It had its good parts, but overall I didn't really enjoy it. Especially the 2nd time. Very disorienting for me. About 5 hours into it I remember poking at my eyeballs for like 10min trying to take out the contact lenses I forgot I took out right after I downed the bottle of thick, orange liquid. Triple C's are Coricidin Cough and Cold. I believe they are pure dextromethorphan HBr. That's the stuff you want to take I think.


Triple C's should be avoided because they contain Chlorpheniramine which can be dangerous at high doses. An extraction is always your best route, but if you must get high from cold medicine, go with a brand that only has dxm as its only active. Like Delsym or Robotussin gels, just make sure you read what's in them first.


----------



## sonar (Jan 13, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> Triple C's should be avoided because they contain Chlorpheniramine which can be dangerous at high doses. An extraction is always your best route, but if you must get high from cold medicine, go with a brand that only has dxm as its only active. Like Delsym or Robotussin gels, just make sure you read what's in them first.


Thanks for the correction. A lot of products out there contain other ingredients you want to avoid. Especially ones with acetaminophen.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

sonar said:


> Delsym is dextromethorphan polistirex. Or at least it was 10 years ago the couple times I tried it. I think it is the same thing except it has a time released coating on it. It had its good parts, but overall I didn't really enjoy it. Especially the 2nd time. Very disorienting for me. About 5 hours into it I remember poking at my eyeballs for like 10min trying to take out the contact lenses I forgot I took out right after I downed the bottle of thick, orange liquid. Triple C's are Coricidin Cough and Cold. I believe they are pure dextromethorphan HBr. That's the stuff you want to take I think.


_No, No and No.

_You mean well but you got it all misappropriated.


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Imma gigantic human being so 3oz of delsym does the job partially but 5 oz and not an oz more is perfect for me it's feels like the perfect high ever.


----------



## sonar (Jan 14, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> _No, No and No.
> 
> _You mean well but you got it all misappropriated.


What do you mean I got it all misappropriated? Delsym is dextromethorphan polistirex. It's DXM in an "extended release" version. Coricidin Cough and Cold are what people call "triples C's." I was wrong about them just containing dxm, for which I was promptly corrected.


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't tried Delsym specifically, but I have taken DXM (pure). I had 4 gelcaps and my friend and I popped 2 each... the high is certainly something else... but it is far from the best high I have had. It has some euphoria, but felt overdosed ... hard to explain ... when someone switched on lights it felt like I got punched in both eyes lol personally it is a one time thing, not going to do it again anytime soon.


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 16, 2012)

I gotta post on this one  dxm is by far my favorite drug ever. Mix it with a psychedelic and it murders your face everytime. It goes hand and hand with any drug ever. Potentiates EVERYTHING. smoking on it is incredible.. You feel just perfect.. Ahh.. I used to do it daily and on and off for years.. I havent noticed any long term effects yet and when I was younger I was chugging the syrup like a dumbass hhaa! Im sure I'll regret that later though..

Ive quit for awhile, I haven't touched it in 2 and a half months.. Once I hit 6 months I'm going too do it again. I quit because it lost its magic and I want to go back to the way it was the first 100 times lol I had some pretty crazy times during that period of my life. I don't regret it at the slightest. Just thinking about some of the experiences due to that stuff is enough to send spiraling shivers down my spine and make me cry when I'm drunk and alone haha

Now its just gonna be an every now and then thing. The drug has magic I have never seen in any other drug. Too bad its in cough syrup..


----------



## 2fast92 (Jan 17, 2012)

If you're gonna drink cough syrup at all (which I don't recommend) drink delsym since it only has DXM in it. And it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Jan 17, 2012)

Op has obviously never had acid.

Yeah i thought it was the shit too. Untill i yried acid. No drinking nasty syrup or do. No downing 30 pills. It doesnt make you puke

Pretty mich the same effects exept 5 times better


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Jan 17, 2012)

Holy fuck... 2 fast 92 is that you in your avatar?


SHWING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like a lot more substances than lsd. Lsd is amazing and powerful. Just my opinion

Also yiu cant compare a disscotiative to a hallucinogen 

Dxm is great but ketamine and pcp are leagues better. Im not a huge fan of mxe leaves me pondering the k holes rim and can never enter


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 18, 2012)

^ time is right, dissociatives are a whole different planet. Lol I can say LSD is great and very strange.. But jesus k, dxm.. They have taken me to far weirder places than lsd or any other psychedelic


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah ive gotten visuals both CEV and OEV 5 times greater than i have ever gotten off LSD. Ketamine has visuals so prononced it actually feels like your living in another dimension. Tis why K is my #1 fav


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 18, 2012)

> *
> 
> Yeah ive gotten visuals both CEV and OEV 5 times greater than i have ever gotten off LSD. Ketamine has visuals so prononced it actually feels like your living in another dimension. Tis why K is my #1 fav
> 
> ...


Same dude the stuff seen on k is indescribable. I remember a long time ago doing dxm was like that too though. Whatever happens to me I guess would be called hallucinations but they are so god damn bizzare I only reall know what they are when I'm experiencing them. But it happens with my eyes closed.. Its like a wonderful adventure on my couch.. Favorite shit ever.. Now k on dxm... Ahhhhhhh


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 18, 2012)

K tripping is super weird. Well im sure you know trying to open you eyes on k is pretty difficult anyhow if you can keep em open its really weird. Like you can still see your physical world somewhat but you have the OEV of the trip and its all wavy and deforming and reforming and moving everywhere. ITs odd


----------



## southernhood93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Where can I get some k lol  ?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Your local vet


----------



## Zombiee420 (Jan 19, 2012)

Me and 3 friends took 10 triple c gel caps once. It was pretty good trip. Then we passed out. I wanna try delsym really bad though.


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 19, 2012)

TIME YES! I forced my eyes open the last time I did k I snorted 200mg hehe  Then while it was buzzing around my body not kicking in yet I smoked this legal incense called madhatter. After the first hit I fell to the floor and stared at the wall, forcing my eyes open because mad hatter always causes extremely intense OEV's. Then I shit you not, all the door frames and wooden pieces on the wall Started twirling around and making ladders and bridges and stuff and the door knob was like this green spider lady with a spear and she was jumping all on the ledges.. It was amazing. Ketamine just.. Dissociatives are my shit and always will be. Pcp needs to be in my body NOW! I havent tried it yet 

Have you, time? I feel like the dxm laying on the couch thing would be much much better on pcp


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 19, 2012)

> *
> 
> Me and 3 friends took 10 triple c gel caps once. It was pretty good trip. Then we passed out. I wanna try delsym really bad though.​
> 
> ...


Oh yeah do delsym. Without any dxm experience delsym is crazy. Its what I started with and it led me through some bizarre rollercoasters. Nowadays I take delsym AND robitussin.. Or triple c's.. Normally robitussin though. Poli mixed with hBr is insane... Drink like 5oz of delsym thats the perfect amount at first. And seriously don't go over. Im not saying for safety its good. I mean youll trip your face off real good on 5oz, 6 is probably too much 3 is too little.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah man i dont get all the bad rave on pcp. I mean if your not a mental fuck nut then you i doubt your going to go run but nuts naked around your local hood shooting anybody.

Pcp was like just a tad milder version of ketamine. It got me very dissocatiated. It felt almost identical to K. Just the P hole is not as entense. 

I feel ketamine is more visual where as pcp is more euphoria but with visuals


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 19, 2012)

People make that shit out to be insane.. I dont know though I watched a friend of mine eat 5mg and it was his first time.. He literally went on a tantrum because 'it wasnt kicking in'. Although it was very very apparent that it already had. He did some crazy shit.. I had him snuck into my house(highschool) And he COULD NOT control his voice he kept like screaming and giggling at random times no matter how many times I told him not too lol he would walk through my basement and fall on his back occasionally. I was really worried at the time he was going to hurt himself. So I didn't do it.. Now I regret it, its the only encounter Ive had with the stuff


----------



## sonar (Jan 20, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> Yeah ive gotten visuals both CEV and OEV 5 times greater than i have ever gotten off LSD. Ketamine has visuals so prononced it actually feels like your living in another dimension. Tis why K is my #1 fav


Have you ever tried DMT? To me, it truly feels like you leave your body. One minute you are here, next minute you are in "this place," then you are back in your body again. It's beautiful. I wish everyone had the means and opportunity to visit hyperspace just once.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Jan 21, 2012)

I drank a 5 ounce bottle of delsym and it didnt do anything to me besides give me heartburn..


----------

